# card recovery process - "CF Card Error"



## Motley99 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello again -I do have an earlier post with threads but the answer was not complete.  Here is my problem - I have a 4 gig cf card that does not mount when plugged in the reader to my Mac or PC.  When I place it in my camera I get the "CF Card Error" message. Now I have looked at many recovery applications and have tested them with other formatted (via the camera) cards to recover the files. But I stress that these cards were not giving me the "CF Card Error"
My question is: should I format the card via the camera and then recover the files through the application?  I am looking for someone who has had this same issue and has been able to resolve it to respond with their experience and or process.

Help


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2012)

Again, the card recovery spammers have found on old thread.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2012)

The thread must be good spambait - got two of them!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2012)

snowbear said:


> The thread must be good spambait - got two of them!



Yeah, but it took over four years for 'em to bite.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

It may be found again, but now, no more SPAM will be posted to it.


----------

